# Moving back to Austria



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

My wife and I have decided to move back to Austria, having lived there for a few years. We have been back in the States for about four years, and we will miss our family, friends and trains, but are excited to get back to Austria.
I will be bringing as much of my train stuff as I can get into the car to Marty's.
We leave for Europe in January, and have already started to dismatle the railroad, so the rest of my running will be at Marty's or Ric's.
So if you want some really good deals, come to Marty's.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

We will miss you , please send videos and photos of the LBMStE , thanks , and keep in touch here .


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow Greg, that is a trip, look forward to seeing you and your wife again!!

Tom Huisenga


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Greg, My Grandfather on my dads side was from Austria. Would be interesting to know how popular the last name is over there? I have no other information as he died almost 40 years ago.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well lets hope that you will still be RRing when you return back to Austria. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

Jeff, I guess learning your name is Austrian answers my question as to how it is pronounced. I'll keep my eyes and ears open for the Runge name... is it spelled the same there? I know our family name was Focks, and most of our relatives in Germany are spelled that way. For some reason my great-grandfather ended up with Vocks when he immigrated.


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 24 Sep 2009 05:25 PM 
Well lets hope that you will still be RRing when you return back to Austria. Later RJD There will be no time, space or money for RRing in Austria, and I have no idea when we will be moving back to the States, so I'm trying to get rid of all the train stuff except one locomotive that I had custom painted in the Wabash "Bluebird" scheme. Gotta keep something for "seed."
I do, however, plan on riding more of the small tourist trains than I did the first time I lived there.


----------



## Greg Vocks (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dennis Paulson on 23 Sep 2009 01:54 PM 
We will miss you , please send videos and photos of the LBMStE , thanks , and keep in touch here . 



Dennis, I'll try to get down there some time I love Steiermark, and that sounds like a good little trip.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks ,I hope that you can get some video and photos also , stay in touch .


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

Wish I was going to Marty's as the grandson & I could use some good deals.

Good luck on your move.

Jeff


----------

